# Jetter question....can't think of a good title



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the difference, performance wise, between 5.5gpm/4000psi vs 7 gpm/4000psi when cleaning 4" and smaller pipe? Can the 7gpm do something the 5.5gpm can't? Can the 5.5gpm really use a 3/8 warthog?​


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is that you're going to need a holding tank at 7 gpm. I don't think you need that much flow for a 4" line and *from what I've heard*, a 3/8" Warthog will work at 5.5 gpm.







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The larger flow will always wash the line better and allow you to get the job done faster....

The difference between 5 and 7 GPM I can't tell you because I'm jetting at 4,000 psi with 18 GPM.... :thumbup:

I assure you it goes pretty quick for me....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The larger flow will always wash the line better and allow you to get the job done faster....
> 
> The difference between 5 and 7 GPM I can't tell you because I'm jetting at 4,000 psi with 18 GPM.... :thumbup:
> 
> I assure you it goes pretty quick for me....


Might also explain the funny tint to your complexion and lack of hair. :laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The higher flow will get things done faster BUT we are only talking about a 4 inch line and 5.5 gpm would be fine. Would you notice a difference? Maybe but maybe not.


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

I have heard that the gpm is for washing the line. It is the pressure that cuts the roots.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Kind of true. Without pressure you can't cuts roots. I have seen 5000 psi machine in action cut roots with just the pressure. I do not know what GPM was but I think it was 16 gpm.

I have owned a 4000 psi by 16 gpm that worked ok. The trailer part of it was fixed a few times and it could not hold a tank full of water and drive slowly to where I had to work. The pump and motor set up was ok. I liked it. but had problem with trailer all the time. I will not say what brand it was but they came by with a flatbed and picked it up and sent me a check.

Next jet I got was a 1500 psi at 35 gpm. The first thing I noticed was the power. Not the same feeling from the first jet above. Same size lines, either 4 or 6 inch lines, it seemed that the 1500 psi machine cleaned it better with less passes. Why ? I think because of the flow. 8 to 12 pipe i'd say both the same too.

used the 4000 psi machine to try to clean a 36 inch with a wide spray noz and it was like I was playing pool with string. Used the High flow machine in the same line, different Noz and it worked well.

I would like to get built a 5000 psi by 35 gpm machine. to me that would be ideal. 

has anybody had had the same experience ?


----------

